# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  هل كان نفاق في مكة ؟

## أبو خالد السلمي

هذا جزء من بحث لي عن المنافقين ، أعالج في هذه الجزئية نشأة النفاق ودور اليهود في ذلك ، وأتعرض لعنوان الموضوع وهو : هل كان نفاقا في مكة ؟


بسم الله والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ، وبعد :ـ 

برز النفاق في المدينة ولم يكن له ذكر في مكة ، ويذهب بعضهم ـ وهو المشهور من القول ولم أرَ  غيره ـ إلى أن السبب في ذلك هو قوة الإسلام في المدينة وضعفه في مكة  .

 وهذا الكلام فيه نظر  .!! 

النفوس تتشابه ، ولكل قوم وريث ، ففي أي بيئة ــ تجمع بشري كبير ـــ  تجد  الملأ   وتجد دعاة الخيِّر وتجد الإمَّعة ، وتجد من يتقبل مبدأ النفاق ، مَنْ يلتحق بالدعوة بحثا عن ذاته أو لقناعتهِ بها وحبهِ لها في بادئ الأمرِ   ومع الفتنة ـــ  بالمال أو بالتعذيب ــ  يتنازل عن مبادئه ويسلك طريقا وسطا لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ، أو  يدخل في  اتفاقيه  مع  المخالف ـ ولو ضمنيا ـ  ينال بها من حمى الدين وإن ظل منتسبا إليه  , ويتخذ من ماضية ومواقفه السابقة أمارة على صحة مبادئه الحديثة. وألئك منافقون ، ولكن كيف يبرزون وكيف ينشطون ؟

بروز النفاق يتوقف على عاملين . 

أولهما :  وجود الشخصية التي تتقبل هذا الوضع ـــ أن تظهر خلاف ما تبطن أو أن تسلك طريقا وسطا بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء ـــ ، وهي موجودة في كل تجمع بشري . 
وثانيهما : وجود من يراودها ــ أو قُل من يروضها ــ حتى تحترف النفاق بمعناه العملي ... تخذيلا وتفريقا وإرصادا  لمن حارب الله ورسوله ونشرا للبدع بين المؤمنين . 


وسمَّى الله نفرا ممن أسلموا في مكة منافقين ، وفيهم نزلت ثلاث آياتٍ من كتاب الله ؛ قول الله تعالى  { فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللّهُ أَرْكَسَهُم بِمَا كَسَبُواْ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَن تَهْدُواْ مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللّهُ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللّهُ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلاً  }[ النساء : 88]  وقول الله تعالى (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُواْ فِيمَ كُنتُمْ قَالُواْ كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالْوَاْ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً) (النساء : 97 )  ، وقول الله تعالى : { إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ غَرَّ هَؤُلاءِ دِينُهُمْ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }[الأنفال :من الآية 49]

هؤلاء النفر أقبلوا على الإسلام  بخطى بطيئة وقدمٍ مرتجفةٍ ووقفوا في الصف مهزوزين . صَدَّقَوا النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ـ ولم تزل تنازعهم أواصر الرحم وعُرف الآباء والأجداد ، وظلَّوا هكذا بين هؤلاء وهؤلاء ، حتى جاء ت الهجرة فقعدوا  إيثارا للأهل والدار ولم يهاجروا ، أو هاجروا وعادوا ، ويوم بدر  .. يوم الفرقان  .. يوم التقى الجمعان .. حزب الرحمن وحزب الشيطان .. خرج نفر منهم في صف أولياء الشيطان يقاتلون أولياءَ الرحمن بدعوى الإكراه  كما ادعوا .وقفوا في صفوف الكافرين ينظرون للمؤمنين ويسخرون ( غرًًًًًً هؤلاء دينهم )  هذا وهم يتكلمون بالإسلام .!

 وأعرض على حضراتكم سبب النزول لتستبينَ منه حال هذه النفسية .

أولا : سبب نزول قول الله تعالى : { فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللّهُ أَرْكَسَهُم بِمَا كَسَبُواْ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَن تَهْدُواْ مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللّهُ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللّهُ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلاً  }[ النساء : 88]  

جاء في تفسير القرطبي عن ابن عباس ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ أنه قال : أنهم قوم آمنوا بمكة وتركوا الهجرة .

وجاء في تفسير ابن كثير عن ابن عباس  ـ رضي الله عنهما ـ نزلت في قوم كانوا بمكة قد تكلموا بالإسلام وكانوا يظاهرون المشركين فخرجوا من مكة يطلبون حاجة لهم فقالوا : إن لقينا أصحاب محمد فليس علينا منهم بأس وإن المؤمنين لما أُخبروا أنهم قد خرجوا من مكة قالت فئة من المؤمنين اركبوا إلى الجبناء فاقتلوهم فإنهم يظاهرون عليكم عدوكم : وقالت فئة أخرى من المؤمنين سبحان الله ـ أو كما قالوا ـ أتقتلون قوما قد تكلموا بمثل ما تكلمتم به ، من أجل أنهم لم يهاجروا ولم يتركوا ديارهم نستحل دماءهم وأموالهم  .فكانوا كذلك فئتين والرسول عندهم لا ينهى واحدا من الفريقين عن شيء فنزلت " فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين ... الآية " .

وجاء في تفسير القرطبي أيضا : أنها نزلت في قوم جاءوا إلى المدينة وأظهروا الإسلام ; فأصابهم وباء المدينة وحماها ؛ فأركسوا فخرجوا من المدينة , فاستقبلهم نفر من أصحاب النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فقالوا : ما لكم رجعتم ؟ فقالوا : أصابنا وباء المدينة فاجتويناها ; فقالوا : ما لكم في رسول الله ــ صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ــ أسوة ؟! فقال بعضهم : نافقوا . وقال بعضهم : لم ينافقوا , هم مسلمون ; فأنزل الله عز وجل : " فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين والله أركسهم بما كسبوا " الآية .


            قلتُ : قولهم ( إن لقينا أصحابُ محمدٍ فليس علينا منهم بأس ) ، هذا المنطق يبين لك حال هذه النفسية ، وأنها كأختها التي ظهرت في المدينة ومارست النفاق عمليا . إذ أن القاسم المشترك بينهم هو خوف الدوائر ( نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة ) ...(  إن لقينا أصحاب محمد فليس علينا منهم بأس ) .اتخذوا حبلا مع الكافرين بعَدم مشاكستهم والنكير عليهم وهجر مجالسهم والهجرة من بين أظهرهم ، واتخذوا حبلا مع المسلمين بإظهار شعائر الإسلام . 

                   رأوا خلافا قد اشتد بين فريقين وهم يخالطون هذا ويخالطون ذاك ، ويرجون السلامة في أنفسهم              وأموالهم وأهليهم ، فراحوا يبحثون عن طريقةٍ يأمنون بها من هذا ويأمنون بها من  ذاك .  

             والفريق الآخر الذي لم يهاجر أو هاجرَ ثم عاد هذا الفصيل كان مسلما عند نفسه وعند من يعلمه من المسلمين ، وحين جاء البلاء ظهر منه النفاق . لم يقوَ إيمانه على الهجرة ... على هجر الأوطان ومراتع الصبا ، وهو كمن ظهر نفاقهم يوم أُحد ونزل فيهم قول الله تعالى : { وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . وَلْيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُواْ وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ قَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُواْ قَالُواْ لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالاً لاَّتَّبَعْنَاك  ُمْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِهِم مَّا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ ] [ آل عمران : 166 ، 167]

يقول شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية : ( عامة الناس إذا أسلموا بعد كفر أو ولدوا على الإسلام والتزموا شرائعه وكانوا من أهل الطاعة لله ورسوله فهم مسلمون ومعهم إيمان مجمل ، ولكن دخول حقيقة الإيمان إلى قلوبهم إنما يحصل شيئا فشيئا إن أعطاهم الله ذلك ، وإلا فكثير من الناس لا يَصِلون لا إلى اليقين ولا إلى الجهاد ولو شككوا لشكوا ولو أمروا بالجهاد لما جاهدوا ، وليسوا كفارا ولا منافقين ،  بل ليس عندهم من علم القلب ومعرفته ويقينه ما يدرأ الريب ، ولا عندهم من قوة الحب لله ولرسوله ما يقدمونه على الأهل والمال ، وهؤلاء إن عوفوا من المحنة وماتوا دخلوا الجنة . وإن ابتلوا بمن يورد عليهم شبهات توجب ريبهم فإن لم ينعم الله عليهم بما يزيل الريب وإلا صاروا مرتابين وانتقلوا إلى نوع من النفاق . وكذلك إذا تعين عليهم الجهاد ولم يجاهدوا كانوا من أهل الوعيد ولهذا لما قَدِمَ النبيُ ــ صلى الله عليه وسلم ــ المدينة أسلم عامة أهلها فلما جاءت المحنة والابتلاء نافق من نافق . فلو مات هؤلاء قبل الامتحان لماتوا على الإسلام ودخلوا الجنة ولم يكونوا من المؤمنين حقا الذين ابتلوا فظهر صدقهم )  . ويقول ( فإن ابن أُبي لما  انخزل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد . انخزل معه ثلث الناس قيل : كانوا نحو ثلاثمائة وهؤلاء لم يكونوا قبل ذلك كلهم منافقين في الباطن إذ لم يكن لهم داع إلى النفاق . )  

          فهكذا يظهر نفاقُ كثيرين عند الفتن ،عند الأحداث الجسام ، حين تعرض الشبهات أو تأتي الشهوات ، كما حدث لبعض من تكلم بالإسلام من أهل مكة يوم الهجرة ، ولبعض من تكلم بالإسلام في المدينة يوم أحد . 


وجاء في سبب نزول الآية الثانية : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُواْ فِيمَ كُنتُمْ قَالُواْ كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالْوَاْ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً) (النساء : 97 )
 يقول  بن جرير الطبري ـ رحمه الله ـ : عن بن عباس رضي الله عنه قال . ( كان قوم من أهل مكة أسلموا ، وكانوا يَسْتَخْفُون بالإسلام فأخرجهم المشركون يوم بدر معهم ، فأصيب بعضهم ،فقال المسلمون : كان أصحابنا هؤلاء مسلمين وأُكرهوا ، فاستغفروا لهم فنزلت : (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلآئِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُواْ فِيمَ كُنتُمْ قَالُواْ كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ قَالْوَاْ أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُواْ فِيهَا فَأُوْلَـئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً) (النساء : 97 ).
 قال : فكُتِبَ إلى من بقى بمكة من المسلمين بهذه الآية  وأنه لا عذر لهم . قال : فخرجوا ، فلحقهم المشركون فأعطوهم الفتنة فنزلت فيهم (وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللَّهِ جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ النَّاسِ كَعَذَابِ اللَّهِ وَلَئِن جَاء نَصْرٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ أَوَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِمَا فِي صُدُورِ الْعَالَمِينَ) (العنكبوت : 10 )
فكَتَبَ المسلمون إليهم بذلك فحزنوا وأَيسوا من كل خير . ثم نزلت فيهم (ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لِلَّذِينَ هَاجَرُواْ مِن بَعْدِ مَا فُتِنُواْ ثُمَّ جَاهَدُواْ وَصَبَرُواْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِن بَعْدِهَا لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ) (النحل : 110 )
فكتبوا إليهم بذلك : إن الله قد جعل لكم مخرجا ، فخرجوا فأدركهم المشركون فقاتلوهم حتى نجا مَنْ نجا وقتل من قتل )  

أما الآية الثالثة وهي قول الله تعالى : { إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ غَرَّ هَؤُلاءِ دِينُهُمْ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ }[الأنفال :من الآية 49]
فنزلت في قوم تكلموا بالإسلام بمكة وخرجوا في صفوف الكافرين يوم بدر ، وحين تراصت الصفوف للقتال ، نظروا للمسلمين فاستقلوهم وقالوا   ( غرً هؤلاء دينهم )  . بهذا قال الطبري وابن كثير والسعدي والقرطبي وغيرهم . 


فكانوا موجودين إذا بمكة . ذات النفسية التي نافقت في المدينة كانت موجودة بمكة . والسؤال :  ِلم لمَ ظهر النفاق ــ بهيئته وصفاته المعروفة ـــ   في المدينة دون مكة ؟

إنه العامل الثاني : وجود من يراود ويروض ، وهم يهود . 

لماذا يهود تحديدا ؟

اليهود لم يكونوا يوما ما رأس حربه في أي قضية من قضاياهم هم فضلا عن غيرهم ، ـ كما يقول الشيخ سفر الحوالي ـ  .اتفقوا على مخالفة النبي ــ صلى الله عليه وسلم ــ وعداوته ، ولم يخرجوا إليه ، بل قلَّبوا الأحزاب حتى أحاطوا بالمدينة ولم يشاركوا معهم بجيش ... فقط غدرت قريظة حين بدى لها أن معسكر المسلمين في خطر قد  يذهب به . 
وكان المنطق يقول أن يبدؤوه بالقتال حين هاجر إلى المدينة ، وأن يقضوا على الدعوة في مهدها ، ولكنها يهود .

بل لم يتعاونوا مع بعضهم حين كان النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  يقاتل فريقا منهم . وتدبر :
أُجْلِيَت بنو  قينقاع ، وجيرانُهم  من بني قريظة والنضير يتفرجون ولم يحركوا ساكنا ؛ تدخل المنافقون في شخص عبد الله بن سلول من أجل يهود ولم تتدخل بني النضير  وقريظة ولا يهود خيبر ووادي القرى وفدك لنصرة إخوانهم . وقد أخذ الله عليهم الميثاق بهذا  .
وحدث ذات الشيء  مع بني النضير ـ وفيهم أسياد يهود  ـ ولم تتحرك قريظة ولا يهود خيبر ووادي القرى وفدك  لنصرتهم . اللهم المنافقون ، وكانت نصرتهم لهم قولا قالوه خفية وحين الفعل خنسوا ولم ينصروهم بقتال ولا بخروج  
 وحوصرت قريظة ورضيت بالتحكيم ( وهي تعلم أنه الذبح  ) ولم تقاتل . 
ويهود خيبر كانوا في حصونٍ منيعة فوق الجبال يكدسون فيها السلاح من أعوام ، وحين نزل الرسول ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ  بساحتهم ظلوا وراء الجدر يرمون بالسهام ، وحين التحمت الصفوف لم يثبت إلا نفر أو نفران ــ وهي قلة لا يُقاس عليها ــ وفرَّ الباقون إلى الحصن المجاور ثم الذي يليه حتى نزلوا على الصلح ، ورضوا بالزرع وأذناب البقر . ولم تتحرك يهود وادي القرى وفدك لنصرة إخوانهم في خيبر . بل جاءوا إلى رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يهرعون ومن قبل كانوا يزأرون ويتوعدون . !!
إنها يهود !

وفي أمر الشبهات ، لم تكن يهود تذهب إلى رسول الله ــ صلى الله عليه وسلم ــ وتحاوره هي بنفسها ــ  إلا قليلا جدا ــ وإنما  احتضنت المنافقين وأمدتهم بالشبهات كيما  يتكلمون هم بها . 

إن يهود هي يهود ... تجمع وتستكثر  ، وتُجعجع وتزمجر أمام نساءها وصبيانها وأذنابها من المنافقين ، وتكبر في حس كلِّ مرجف جبان أحب الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ، فيملأ  ( الفضاء ) بإرجافه، وحين ترى يهود الموت لا تحملها ساقُها وتلقي سلاحَها وإن كانت مستيقنة من أنه الذبح ــ وليس إلا الموتُ يرجعها ــ .  وفي المقابل حين تظهر يهود تقتل النساء والصبيان والشيوخ والشبان .  .  . وكتابهم يأمرهم بهذا  

والمقصود أن يهود متى وجدت فإنها لا تقف وحدها  أبدا بل لا بد لها من زراع تضرب بها ( زراع الكافرين ) وزراع تنشر بها الفساد بين الناس ـ زراع المنافقين ـ ، فهم لا يقفون أبدا وحدهم وإنما  يقف معهم  الأحمق المطاع بجيشه الجرار ( عُيَيَّنَة بن حصن بالأمس وبوش اليوم ) ويقف فيه المنافقون الذين يحملون أسماء إسلامية ويدّعون الانتساب للإسلام وأنهم يفعلون ذلك من باب العقلانية وخشية الدوائر  .  
وشيءٌ آخر :لا تستطيع العقلية اليهودية بخلفيتها العقدية التي لا ترى على نفسها في الأميين سبيل أن تعيش دون أن تسعى في الأرض فسادا . بحثا عن الأمن لنفسها ، أو بحثا عن المال ، أو نكاية في جنس الأمميين لمجرد النكاية  .

صراحة أُحملُ يهود سبب ظهور النفاق بالأمس واليوم . وأحملها سبب دعمه بالأمس واليوم .  وهذا ما أردت قوله من هذه الفقرة . ولعل الأمر يزداد وضوحا مما سيأتي في ثنايا البحث . 

لكن غالب تلامذته اتجهوا نحو ليبرالية علمانية وفق تطور تدريجي في أعقاب وفاة شيخهم( )،
===============
الهوامش
في العدد 89 من مجلة البيان وفي مقال بعنوان ( منشأ النفاق ) كتب أحدهم يقول أن النفاق لم يكن موجودا في مكة ولم ينزل فيه شيء من القرآن ، ويؤكد على أن النفاق لم يكن من أخلاق العرب . وهذا كلام عجيب . فالذين نافقوا كانوا عربا ومن أشراف العرب وسادتهم المطاعين فيهم كابن سلول ، والجَدُّ بن قيس والجُّلاس وغيرهم ، وقد كان في مكة منافقين ونزلت فيهم آيات محكمات  كما سيأتي . 
  والملأ هم الجماعة من الرجال لا امرأة فيهم كما يقول الطبري عند تفسير الآية 60 من سورة الأعراف ، ( والملأ هم الأشراف من الناس كأنهم ممتلئون شرفا . قال الزجاج سمّوا بذلك لأنهم ممتلئون مما يحتاجون إليه . والملأ أيضا حسن الخلق ومنه الحديث ( أحسنوا الملأ فكلكم سيَرْوى ) خرَّجَهُ مسلم ) كما يقول القرطبي في تفسير الآية 60 من سورة الأعراف . 
قلت هذا المصطلح ( الملأ ) له خصوصية في الاستعمال القرآني حيث أنه يطلق على  نوعية معينة من أشراف القوم وهم الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ممن جحدوا أو عندوا ظلما وعلوا .  
  سيأتي مزيد بيان إن شاء الله وقدر
  لاحظ من هذا النقاش الذي دار بين الصحابة ـ رضوان الله عليهم ـ يعلم حال هذا الفريق من الناس الذين تتكلم عنهم الآية ، وهو أنهم كانوا مسلمين يظهر منهم الإسلام كاملا وليس عليهم مأخذ سوى أنهم  فقط لم يهاجروا . 
  الفتاوى 7/271 ، وانظر 7/279 ، 11/174
  الفتاوى 7/271
  لذا تجد في سياق تعليل ما حدث يوم أحد يقول الله تعالى {  وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله أو ادفعوا.. الآية }[ آل عمران : 66ـ 67 ]  ، وإن تتبعت المتشابه من الأحكام والأخبار تجد أن السبب الرئيس في عرضه هو إظهار فتنة من علم الله أزلا أنه مفتون ـ ولا يظلم ربك أحدا  ـ ، وهذا واضح جلي في غير ما موضع من كتاب الله . قال الله  { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلاً مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيراً وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيراً وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ}  (البقرة:26)  فالأمثال التي في القرآن يضل بها كثيرا ويهدي بها الله كثيرا ، ولكن من الذي يضل ؟ إنهم الفاسقين . الذين علم الله أزلا أنهم مفتنون ، وما الأمثال والأحكام والتشريعات إلا ليظهر ما في قلوبهم للناس .ومثل ذلك قول الله تعالى { وَمَا جَعَلْنَا أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ إِلَّا مَلائِكَةً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَاناً وَلا يَرْتَابَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَلِيَقُولَ الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ وَالْكَافِرُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ   رَبِّكَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَمَا هِيَ إِلَّا ذِكْرَى لِلْبَشَرِ }  (المدثر:31) أرأيت لِمَ عدة  أصحاب النار ؟ فتنة للذين كفروا ... ، ومثله  قول الله تعالى : {  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ . لِيَجْعَلَ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ فِتْنَةً لِلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ وَالْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ } [ الحج : 52 ، 53]   وهذا أمر يطول المقام بشرحه وحسبك هذه الإشارة . ونسأل الله العظيم لنا ولكم الثبات 
  راجع تفسير الطبري للآية 97 من سورة النساء  ، وورد في تفسير بن كثير والقرطبي ذات الكلام تقريبا . 
  راجع ـ إن شئت ـ تفسير الآية 85 من سورة البقرة ( ثم أنتم هؤلاء تقتلون أنفسكم وتخرجون فريقا منكم من ديارهم ... الآية ) في ابن كثير والطبري والقرطبي وغيرهم .وكذا تفسير الآية 52 من سورة المائدة قول الله تعالى ( فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم ) عند الطبري .وانظر سيرة ابن هشام ج2/48 .والروض الأنُف 224
  كان فيهم سبط يهوذا وفيهم كانت النبوة في بني إسرائيل ، استدلُ على هذا بأن حيي بن أخطب كان منهم ، والنبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ قال لأم المؤمنين صفية ابنته حين قيل لها يا بنت اليهودي : ( إنك لابنةُ نبي وإن عملك لنبي وإنك لتحتَ نبي ففيم تفخر عليك ) الترمذي/ 3829، وأحمد/11943 
  انظر سيرة ابن هشام 2/120 وما بعدها.وتفسير قول الله تعالى ( ألم تر إلى الذين نافقوا يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا ... الآية ) الطبري وابن كثير والقرطبي  . 
  ذكر ذلك أهل السير على لسان أحد سادتهم وهو كعب بن أسد . 

( ) 	د. هشام شرابي، المثقفون العرب والغرب، دار النهار للنشر، بيروت، ط2، 1978، ص 95-96.

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

بارك الله فيك 
لفت نظري العنوان  فاردت التنيه
كان هنا تامه فيكون صواب العبارة  :هل كان نفاق في مكه ؟
وفقكم الله

----------


## محمد عزالدين المعيار

صحيح وكان أهل مكة فصحاء لا يلحنون

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*قال شيخ الإسلام: ((واما قبل الهجرة فلم يكن الناس إلا مؤمن أو كافر لم يكن هناك منافق فإن المسلمين كانوا مستضعفين فكان من آمن آمن باطنا وظاهرا ومن لم يؤمن فهو كافر فلما هاجر النبى الى المدينة وصار للمؤمنين بها عز وانصار ودخل جمهور اهلها فى الإسلام طوعا واختيارا كان بينهم من أقاربهم ومن غير أقاربهم من أظهر الاسلام موافقة رهبة أو رغبة وهو فى الباطن كافر وكان رأس هؤلاء عبدالله بن أبي بن سلول وقد نزل فيه وفي امثاله من المنافقين آيات)).

وهذا نص في أن مذهب شيخ الإسلام في تعليل خلو مكة من النفاق هو ذات المذهب الذي يرفضه شيخنا أبو خالد ولاأدري هل كان شيخنا يعني شيخ الإسلام بالرد -لا أظن ذلك- لأنه نكر المردود عليه ومثل الشيخ لاينكر في هذا المقام...*

----------


## أبو خالد السلمي

لم أقصد الرد على شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ـ رحمه الله ـ وكلامي لا يقابل كلامه ـ رحمه الله ـ فهو يتكلم عن النفاق بشكله الظاهر ، وأنا أقرأ النفوس ، وارمي إلى شيء آخر ، وهو دور اليهود في نشأة النفاق ومن ثم تفعيله ، وكيف أن هناك نفوس تتقبل النفاق . 
فأنا في وادٍ آخر ... أعالج قضية واقعية . تتضح من باقي البحث ، أسأل الله العظيم أن ييسر لي ما تبقى منه ، وأن ينفع به . 

نعم : هل كان نفاق ، لا أدري كيف مرت . لو صححها أحد المشرفين وجزاه الله خيرا .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

الشيخ أبو خالد السلمي ممن عُني بأصول العلوم ودرسها على الأشياخ فأدرك
ومثل هذا الخطأ النحوي ليس إلا سبق ذهن ،، نسأل الله التوفيق والتسديد

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم
الأخ أبو خالد السلمي هنا ليس هو الشيخ وليد بن إدريس
وقد طلبت من الأخ تغيير معرِّفه حتى لا يشتبه بالشيخ وليد

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

ظننته وليد أدريس المنيسي = أبا خالد الشيخ المتفنن المقرئ نزيل ولاية مانيسوتا
فهو من أهل العلم والفضل بلا شك ، وأرجو أن في كلٍ خيراً ..

----------


## رمضان أبو مالك

> بارك الله فيكم
> الأخ أبو خالد السلمي هنا ليس هو الشيخ وليد بن إدريس
> وقد طلبت من الأخ تغيير معرِّفه حتى لا يشتبه بالشيخ وليد


سبحان الله !
من أول مشاركة له وقد تأكَّدتُ أنَّه ليس هو الشيخ الكريم / وليد المنيسي - بارك الله فيه - تمام التأكُّد .
فجزاكم الله خيرًا شيخ الحمادي على تمام التأكيد .

----------

